# Life is funny



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

So I'm in this little bar/grill not too far from my house. It's very popular with employees from companies located in an industrial complex nearby, especially on Thursdays and Fridays. I'm in a booth enjoying a nice grilled chicken sandwich, sweet potato fries and cole slaw when my ears perk up to a conversation in the booth directly behind me. The gist of their conversation is that the woman's husband recently discovered her affair with this coworker she was having lunch with. She lied to her husband, said it was over, that she wasn't seeing him anymore, that she didn't work with him anymore etc. She was joking around that he believed her that she wanted to work on the marriage, that she loved him, it was all a mistake. They were laughing about how gullible her husband was. The man commented that at least he was clever enough to figure it out. His wife was too stupid to even know he was cheating on her. Anyway after a while I was too sick to my stomach to finish my lunch. I thought about confronting them but I didn't want to make a scene. Then I had an idea. A wonderful sneaky vicious idea. I paid my check. I took out my cell phone, stood up, walked over to their booth and pretended to take their picture as they were eating saying "your husband says hi." Then I quickly made my exit, hopped in my truck and drove away as the man came running outside.

I really should have just driven away and not looked back at that point but my curiosity got the better of me. I drove around the block and parked in a place where I was unlikely to be noticed but I could see the front door of the place. After a few minutes the couple came out with the woman crying and the man's arm around her shoulder. She was obviously distraught, the poor dear. Again, I couldn't help myself. I proceeded to drive right by them, I paused long enough to take out my phone and pretend to take another picture with his arm around her saying "got you again." I drove away as the man chased after my truck.

Was I cruel?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

bfree said:


> So I'm in this little bar/grill not too far from my house. It's very popular with employees from companies located in an industrial complex nearby, especially on Thursdays and Fridays. I'm in a booth enjoying a nice grilled chicken sandwich, sweet potato fries and cole slaw when my ears perk up to a conversation in the booth directly behind me. The gist of their conversation is that the woman's husband recently discovered her affair with this coworker she was having lunch with. She lied to her husband, said it was over, that she wasn't seeing him anymore, that she didn't work with him anymore etc. She was joking around that he believed her that she wanted to work on the marriage, that she loved him, it was all a mistake. They were laughing about how gullible her husband was. The man commented that at least he was clever enough to figure it out. His wife was too stupid to even know he was cheating on her. Anyway after a while I was too sick to my stomach to finish my lunch. I thought about confronting them but I didn't want to make a scene. Then I had an idea. A wonderful sneaky vicious idea. I paid my check. I took out my cell phone, stood up, walked over to their booth and pretended to take their picture as they were eating saying "your husband says hi." Then I quickly made my exit, hopped in my truck and drove away as the man came running outside.
> 
> I really should have just driven away and not looked back at that point but my curiosity got the better of me. I drove around the block and parked in a place where I was unlikely to be noticed but I could see the front door of the place. After a few minutes the couple came out with the woman crying and the man's arm around her shoulder. She was obviously distraught, the poor dear. Again, I couldn't help myself. I proceeded to drive right by them, I paused long enough to take out my phone and pretend to take another picture with his arm around her saying "got you again." I drove away as the man chased after my truck.
> 
> Was I cruel?


Now post the pics on Facebook, make them public, and include something like this as a blurb...

"Overheard these two laughing at lunch about how (a) her husband thinks their affair is over and (b) his wife doesn't even know that he's having an affair."












ETA: Aww... just read that you only pretended to take pics.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

Yeah, I'll admit I didn't want to really take any pictures just in case he caught me before I got out of there.


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

Great story. Had you taken the picture and used it as Gus suggested, you would have been declared the "Hero of TAM" and a sub-forum would have been created for the sole purpose of admiring you great deeds.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

bfree said:


> So I'm in this little bar/grill not too far from my house. It's very popular with employees from companies located in an industrial complex nearby, especially on Thursdays and Fridays. I'm in a booth enjoying a nice grilled chicken sandwich, sweet potato fries and cole slaw when my ears perk up to a conversation in the booth directly behind me. The gist of their conversation is that the woman's husband recently discovered her affair with this coworker she was having lunch with. She lied to her husband, said it was over, that she wasn't seeing him anymore, that she didn't work with him anymore etc. She was joking around that he believed her that she wanted to work on the marriage, that she loved him, it was all a mistake. They were laughing about how gullible her husband was. The man commented that at least he was clever enough to figure it out. His wife was too stupid to even know he was cheating on her. Anyway after a while I was too sick to my stomach to finish my lunch. I thought about confronting them but I didn't want to make a scene. Then I had an idea. A wonderful sneaky vicious idea. I paid my check. I took out my cell phone, stood up, walked over to their booth and pretended to take their picture as they were eating saying "your husband says hi." Then I quickly made my exit, hopped in my truck and drove away as the man came running outside.
> 
> I really should have just driven away and not looked back at that point but my curiosity got the better of me. I drove around the block and parked in a place where I was unlikely to be noticed but I could see the front door of the place. After a few minutes the couple came out with the woman crying and the man's arm around her shoulder. She was obviously distraught, the poor dear. Again, I couldn't help myself. I proceeded to drive right by them, I paused long enough to take out my phone and pretend to take another picture with his arm around her saying "got you again." I drove away as the man chased after my truck.
> 
> Was I cruel?


Nope -Fun is where you find it....and it found you today


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

bfree said:


> Yeah, I'll admit I didn't want to really take any pictures just in case he caught me before I got out of there.


I totally would have done it, and risked a beating for it as well.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

No, you were not cruel. The ones making fun of their betrayed spouse for believing their lies or referring to them as to stupid to find out.... that was cruel.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Can you imagine the conversation that night at home


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Xenote said:


> Can you imagine the conversation that night at home


Oh man... I'm just _waiting_ for one of the BS's -- or Hell... maybe one of the WS's -- to show up here.

Pleeeaaaaase let it be one of the WS's...


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

You made my day today. I laughed so hard, I just couldn't help it (laughing I mean).


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

workindad said:


> No, you were not cruel. The ones making fun of their betrayed spouse for believing their lies or referring to them as to stupid to find out.... that was cruel.


You know, I've read stories here on TAM about the cruelty some cheaters display but I'd never experienced it first hand. Other than from my own ex wife of course but she was (is) special. Lol

I'll admit I'm struggling with what I did now in retrospect as my actions don't seem very Christian in hindsight.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

bfree said:


> So I'm in this little bar/grill not too far from my house. It's very popular with employees from companies located in an industrial complex nearby, especially on Thursdays and Fridays. I'm in a booth enjoying a nice grilled chicken sandwich, sweet potato fries and cole slaw when my ears perk up to a conversation in the booth directly behind me. The gist of their conversation is that the woman's husband recently discovered her affair with this coworker she was having lunch with. She lied to her husband, said it was over, that she wasn't seeing him anymore, that she didn't work with him anymore etc. She was joking around that he believed her that she wanted to work on the marriage, that she loved him, it was all a mistake. They were laughing about how gullible her husband was. The man commented that at least he was clever enough to figure it out. His wife was too stupid to even know he was cheating on her. Anyway after a while I was too sick to my stomach to finish my lunch. I thought about confronting them but I didn't want to make a scene. Then I had an idea. A wonderful sneaky vicious idea. I paid my check. I took out my cell phone, stood up, walked over to their booth and pretended to take their picture as they were eating saying "your husband says hi." Then I quickly made my exit, hopped in my truck and drove away as the man came running outside.
> 
> I really should have just driven away and not looked back at that point but my curiosity got the better of me. I drove around the block and parked in a place where I was unlikely to be noticed but I could see the front door of the place. After a few minutes the couple came out with the woman crying and the man's arm around her shoulder. She was obviously distraught, the poor dear. Again, I couldn't help myself. I proceeded to drive right by them, I paused long enough to take out my phone and pretend to take another picture with his arm around her saying "got you again." I drove away as the man chased after my truck.
> 
> Was I cruel?


Oh, boy. You need a special award. In fact, I Knight you Sir Bfree!":smthumbup::rofl:


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Like it. Would have liked it better if you woulda gotten her auto plate number.


----------



## luvinhim (Jun 25, 2014)

[
Was I cruel?[/QUOTE]

Not only were you cruel, you should have minded your own damn business. You do not know her story. You do not know her husband. You are projecting your hurt into someone elses situation.

I get it that the BS is hurt that they were cheated on, but other peoples business is not yours.


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

luvinhim said:


> Not only were you cruel, you should have minded your own damn business. You do not know her story. You do not know her husband. You are projecting your hurt into someone elses situation.
> 
> I get it that the BS is hurt that they were cheated on, but other peoples business is not yours.


Actions have consequences.


----------



## Roselyn (Sep 19, 2010)

Where is the unlike button for "luvinhim"? Bfree: my hat is off to you. I'm glad that you gave them something to worry about. These are two people who make others miserable.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

You are awesome!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

luvinhim said:


> [
> Was I cruel?





> Not only were you cruel, you should have minded your own damn business. You do not know her story. You do not know her husband. You are projecting your hurt into someone elses situation.


I get it that the BS is hurt that they were cheated on, but other peoples business is not yours.[/QUOTE]

OK. Who did you cheat on? Who did you betray? Who did you destroy with your infidelity?


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

luvinhim said:


> [
> Was I cruel?


Not only were you cruel, you should have minded your own damn business. You do not know her story. You do not know her husband. You are projecting your hurt into someone elses situation.

I get it that the BS is hurt that they were cheated on, but other peoples business is not yours.[/QUOTE]



If they didn't want to invite other people into their business then they should have been more discreet with their discussion. You never know who is listening when you are in a public place.

That group of cheaters isn't as smart as they think are.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

luvinhim said:


> You do not know her story.


Honestly? I do not need to know.


> She was joking around that he believed her that she wanted to work on the marriage, that she loved him, it was all a mistake.


:scratchhead:

He could have been the worst husband in the world, but joking with your affair partner while lying about reconciliation is the real cruelty in this thread.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Wish i could downvote a post.

Where did the mind your own business one go?

Edit 2. Never mind.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

This story made me smile. 

Hopefully her husband is smart enough to see through her sh!t when she went home in a panic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> OK. Who did you cheat on? Who did you betray? Who did you destroy with your infidelity?


To be fair, there may be other issues besides cheating for this type of visceral reaction. 

I don't agree with her assessment, but she doesn't have to be a cheater to react this way.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

luvinhim said:


> [
> Was I cruel?


Not only were you cruel, you should have minded your own damn business. You do not know her story. You do not know her husband. You are projecting your hurt into someone elses situation.

I get it that the BS is hurt that they were cheated on, but other peoples business is not yours.[/QUOTE]

Yeah she is in fear for her life from her husband. So afraid she is yukking it up at his expense at the local Applebee's. Hope she gets dessert. Her just dessert.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

luvinhim said:


> Not only were you cruel, you should have minded your own damn business. You do not know her story. You do not know her husband. You are projecting your hurt into someone elses situation.
> 
> I get it that the BS is hurt that they were cheated on, but other peoples business is not yours.


Sounds to me like he heard enough of her story -- and from her own amused, shameless lips, no less -- to draw some pretty accurate conclusions w/ respect to the content of her character.

And as for bfree being "cruel"...?


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

What's so great is that both of them are going to spend the weekend wondering when the **** is going to hit the fan. When it doesn't happen it's going to stress them out not knowing what game their spouses are playing. I love it.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

soccermom2three said:


> What's so great is that both of them are going to spend the weekend wondering when the **** is going to hit the fan. When it doesn't happen it's going to stress them out not knowing what game their spouses are playing. I love it.


It's just...

AWESOME.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

bfree said:


> So I'm in this little bar/grill not too far from my house. It's very popular with employees from companies located in an industrial complex nearby, especially on Thursdays and Fridays. I'm in a booth enjoying a nice grilled chicken sandwich, sweet potato fries and cole slaw when my ears perk up to a conversation in the booth directly behind me. The gist of their conversation is that the woman's husband recently discovered her affair with this coworker she was having lunch with. She lied to her husband, said it was over, that she wasn't seeing him anymore, that she didn't work with him anymore etc. She was joking around that he believed her that she wanted to work on the marriage, that she loved him, it was all a mistake. They were laughing about how gullible her husband was. The man commented that at least he was clever enough to figure it out. His wife was too stupid to even know he was cheating on her. Anyway after a while I was too sick to my stomach to finish my lunch. I thought about confronting them but I didn't want to make a scene. Then I had an idea. A wonderful sneaky vicious idea. I paid my check. I took out my cell phone, stood up, walked over to their booth and pretended to take their picture as they were eating saying "your husband says hi." Then I quickly made my exit, hopped in my truck and drove away as the man came running outside.
> 
> I really should have just driven away and not looked back at that point but my curiosity got the better of me. I drove around the block and parked in a place where I was unlikely to be noticed but I could see the front door of the place. After a few minutes the couple came out with the woman crying and the man's arm around her shoulder. She was obviously distraught, the poor dear. Again, I couldn't help myself. I proceeded to drive right by them, I paused long enough to take out my phone and pretend to take another picture with his arm around her saying "got you again." I drove away as the man chased after my truck.
> 
> Was I cruel?


The sad part is all they will do is be paranoid about being caught and exposed, not the fact that they are doing anything wrong.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Maybe the WW will be so afraid of her husband seeing the picture first that she'll go home and confess to him she had lunch with AP.

I don't think this was cruel at all. Or un-Christian. You might have spurred one or both of them to confess, or perhaps to cool the affair for a while.

Too bad you didn't get pictures. I would have posted them on FB, as it wouldn't take long for somebody to recognize them.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

luvinhim said:


> [
> Was I cruel?


Not only were you cruel, you should have minded your own damn business. You do not know her story. You do not know her husband. You are projecting your hurt into someone elses situation.

I get it that the BS is hurt that they were cheated on, but other peoples business is not yours.[/QUOTE]

Phuck that ...you don't even know them..it was a classic prank!

Hell ya you were cruel...but dam funny.:lol::rofl::lol:

If any one needs to be punked it some cheating POS...even if it was a complete stranger.

Well played sir...well played.


What's even more hularious is the POS guy chased you down like he could have done something about it:lol::rofl::lol:

The cruelity of it is what makes it so dam funny. 

But at the end of the day how cruel was it since you don't even know the betrayed.....it so random ...I can't stop laughing.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

bfree said:


> You know, I've read stories here on TAM about the cruelty some cheaters display but I'd never experienced it first hand. Other than from my own ex wife of course but she was (is) special. Lol
> 
> I'll admit I'm struggling with what I did now in retrospect as my actions don't seem very Christian in hindsight.


Christians are supposed to defend truth.


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

*Never turn down a chance to drive the Karma Bus!*


:smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

luvinhim said:


> [
> Was I cruel?





> Not only were you cruel, you should have minded your own damn business. You do not know her story. You do not know her husband. You are projecting your hurt into someone elses situation.
> 
> I get it that the BS is hurt that they were cheated on, but other peoples business is not yours.


Oh....

Cheaters always have a story. They always have a reason.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

I seldom put too much credence in "things happen for a reason" but this is not one those times.

What goes around comes around.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

[/QUOTE]Not only were you cruel, you should have minded your own damn business. You do not know her story. You do not know her husband. You are projecting your hurt into someone elses situation.

I get it that the BS is hurt that they were cheated on, but other peoples business is not yours.[/QUOTE]


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

You took a big chance. What if this guy was a mental case and he wheeled out a gun. You never know and stranger things have happened.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

6301 said:


> You took a big chance. What if this guy was a mental case and he wheeled out a gun. You never know and stranger things have happened.


OP had the balls to prank a complete stranger...that's courage!

My favorite prank before this one is one I saw when a homeless (looking) guy asks strangers for money and when they tell him they don't have any he offers to give them some.

Any body see this on the web? Folks actually got pissed when the homeless (looking) guy offered *them* money!!!

I think i just threadjacked ....


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

I think if you have any misgivings about it, bfree, it shouldn't be because it was cruel. I don't think it was cruel at all. It just exists in that gray area of discomfort we all have about taking action on principle when it involves strangers.

I think what you did was epic. You've instilled true paranoia in her now. You've turned the tables on the classic gaslighting wayward. They are both now really sweating those 'pics' you took. The smug WH, whose BW is too 'dumb' to understand that her H is a lying cheat, is waiting for the ax to fall. Where will those pictures go? On the web? To his wife? Oh, the humanity!

Anyway, bfree, try not to let your natural decency fill you with doubt. It sounds like those two deserve some agita.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

alte Dame said:


> I think if you have any misgivings about it, bfree, it shouldn't be because it was cruel. I don't think it was cruel at all. It just exists in that gray area of discomfort we all have about taking action on principle when it involves strangers.
> 
> I think what you did was epic. You've instilled true paranoia in her now. You've turned the tables on the classic gaslighting wayward. They are both now really sweating those 'pics' you took. The smug WH, whose BW is too 'dumb' to understand that her H is a lying cheat, is waiting for the ax to fall. Where will those pictures go? On the web? To his wife? Oh, the humanity!
> 
> Anyway, bfree, try not to let your natural decency fill you with doubt. It sounds like those two deserve some agita.


...and go back AND GET PICS!!!


----------



## luvinhim (Jun 25, 2014)

ScrambledEggs said:


> Actions have consequences.


Wow, I sure got attacked for being honest. I do believe you were bring cruel, and even though you are a Christian it is not you job to butt into someone elses marital business. You are to defend the truths in the bible and defend the name of Jesus. So do you find every liar, murder, coveter and call them out. It is not your job. Your concern should be your marriage and making it the best you can. 

I understand that being cheated on hurts the BS, but where is is written that it is your job to out a person. You do not know her situation and you DO NOT know her husband. I would never butt into married peoples business.

If I saw my sisters husband out with another woman I would not tell her. I may let him know I saw him in a friendly non threating way and hopefully he confesses himself.


----------



## Hopefull363 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thankfully you're not my sister luvinhim. Bfree just awesome!!!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

luvinhim said:


> Wow, I sure got attacked for being honest. I do believe you were bring cruel, and even though you are a Christian it is not you job to butt into someone elses marital business. You are to defend the truths in the bible and defend the name of Jesus. So do you find every liar, murder, coveter and call them out. It is not your job. Your concern should be your marriage and making it the best you can.
> 
> I understand that being cheated on hurts the BS, but where is is written that it is your job to out a person. You do not know her situation and you DO NOT know her husband. I would never butt into married peoples business.
> 
> If I saw my sisters husband out with another woman I would not tell her. I may let him know I saw him in a friendly non threating way and hopefully he confesses himself.


Well... I sure hope that your sister isn't keeping any secrets regarding your husband from you.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

luvinhim said:


> Wow, I sure got attacked for being honest. I do believe you were bring cruel, and even though you are a Christian it is not you job to butt into someone elses marital business. You are to defend the truths in the bible and defend the name of Jesus. So do you find every liar, murder, coveter and call them out. It is not your job. Your concern should be your marriage and making it the best you can.
> 
> I understand that being cheated on hurts the BS, but where is is written that it is your job to out a person. You do not know her situation and you DO NOT know her husband. I would never butt into married peoples business.
> *
> If I saw my sisters husband out with another woman I would not tell her. * I may let him know I saw him in a friendly non threating way and hopefully he confesses himself.


Sister of the year.

He didn't "out" anyone. He was sitting near two loud mouths openly flaunting their affair. Then he made them squirm. Cruel? Maybe. Justified? Absolutely.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

GusPolinski said:


> ...and go back AND GET PICS!!!


And license plate numbers!

They were bragging about screwing over the people they married ............and all of a sudden they saw visions of hell on earth............I do believe in karma.........most times.

Check to see if anyone had a heart attack in that parking lot.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I wish I could say that exposing the truth was my primary motivation. But in all seriousness I was just shocked at the callousness of these people and felt the need to respond in some way. Although I don't see myself as a bitter BS I do empathize with those that have been betrayed. That's why I guess I am struggling with my actions because even if the truth does come out as a result of what I did it was not why I did it. And I did get a certain pleasure from their misery. I'll pray over it this weekend.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Its pretty obvious God sent them a message, not that I assume to speak for Him.


----------



## luvinhim (Jun 25, 2014)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Sister of the year.
> 
> He didn't "out" anyone. He was sitting near two loud mouths openly flaunting their affair. Then he made them squirm. Cruel? Maybe. Justified? Absolutely.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


so taking pictures or pretending to take pictures of them was not outing them. It was not his business period. And take a survey on all the people who told their friend or sibling that they say their mate cheating and see if their relationship is better or worse.

chances are the couple reconciled and left them out in the dark


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

luvinhim said:


> so taking pictures or pretending to take pictures of them was not outing them. It was not his business period. And take a survey on all the people who told their friend or sibling that they say their mate cheating and see if their relationship is better or worse.
> 
> chances are the couple reconciled and left them out in the dark


I never realized that there were so many ways to justify doing nothing at all.


----------



## luvinhim (Jun 25, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> I never realized that there were so many ways to justify doing nothing at all.


this is my final post on this subject. the op said he is a Christian he should follow the ways of Christ. When Jesus met the adulterous woman her told he to go and sin no more, while others wanted to stone her to death. he said "those who are without sin throw the first stone" no one threw a stone. So as a Christian the op should know better to mind other peoples affair. Jesus is God and he did not out the adulterous woman. 

I understand that what the two people were doing in the restaurant was WRONG. I have been cheated on myself and it hurt, so I am not justifying the couples behaviors. 

Good night


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I still think it was funnier then shyt.lol
Lets leave morality out of it and think about some guy running after a complete stranger cuz he thinks he just got busted phucking some guys wife and he really didn't.

I guess it's just me but can anyone else see the humor in that?

I think even Jesus would find that funny and that guy died on a cross for a POS like the guy running after OP!


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

and the WW!


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

The Lord I know won't hold it against you for punking a couple of strangers.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Cheaterville was a neat concept, but if I started a web site call it "do you know this spouse"....were folks walked around just like OP and saw infidelity, captured it on their phone and posted it..."Do Yo Know This Spouse"

You guys remember the guy at the football game that busted a WW....I think it was at a Pats game?

The guy was sitting behind the WW while she texted her BF and talking shyt about her husband sitting next to her. He wrote a message and passed it to the BH on the way out of the game.lol.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

luvinhim said:


> this is my final post on this subject. the op said he is a Christian he should follow the ways of Christ. When Jesus met the adulterous woman her told he to go and sin no more, while others wanted to stone her to death. he said "those who are without sin throw the first stone" no one threw a stone. So as a Christian the op should know better to mind other peoples affair. Jesus is God and he did not out the adulterous woman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah... more skin-deep Christianity. Love it.

Did not Christ tell the woman to "go and sin no more"...? So he DID call her out on it.

And bfree... how many stones did you happen to throw?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Since dealing with my old ladies infidelity, I have witnessed 3 public displays of infidelity by strangers


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Ah... more skin-deep Christianity. Love it.
> 
> Did not Christ tell the woman to "go and sin no more"...? So he DID call her out on it.
> 
> And bfree... how many stones did you happen to throw?


OK, so back to this.

Christ wasn't calling out the mob for revealing the woman's infidelity or even publicly calling her out for it; _He was calling them out on wanting to stone her for it._

His other point was that all sin is equal in the eyes of God, not that adultery is in any way OK. It's still a sin. In fact, if you'll recall, there is an entire commandment devoted to telling us NOT to do it.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

luvinhim said:


> so taking pictures or pretending to take pictures of them was not outing them. It was not his business period. And take a survey on all the people who told their friend or sibling that they say their mate cheating and see if their relationship is better or worse.
> 
> chances are the couple reconciled and left them out in the dark


Uh, yeah. Sure.

:rofl:

What's that saying about he who does not stand against evil...


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

the guy said:


> Since dealing with my old ladies infidelity, I have witnessed 3 public displays of infidelity by strangers


I spent a large chunk of last year traveling for work. On more than one occasion, I'd see a couple of vehicles (and not the same two vehicles, mind you) pull into a parking lot (typically the back parking lot of the hotel in which I spent the evenings of most of my trips), usually a few minutes apart, and would then watch as one person would get out of his or her vehicle to join the person in the other vehicle. Hmm.

I've also noticed somewhat recently that my next-door neighbor (single, youngish guy) seems to have late-night (female) guests over from time-to-time... and that they seem to stay maybe 1-2 hours at most. Not convinced that there's anything going on there, but I couldn't help but notice.


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

luvinhim said:


> this is my final post on this subject. the op said he is a Christian he should follow the ways of Christ. When Jesus met the adulterous woman her told he to go and sin no more, while others wanted to stone her to death. he said "those who are without sin throw the first stone" no one threw a stone. So as a Christian the op should know better to mind other peoples affair. Jesus is God and he did not out the adulterous woman.
> 
> I understand that what the two people were doing in the restaurant was WRONG. I have been cheated on myself and it hurt, so I am not justifying the couples behaviors.
> 
> Good night


Come on. This was neither immoral or righteous. It just was. Act openly immoral in public and expect to receive public disdain. 

You don't have to attend seminary to know there is a difference between disapproving of a brazen act of public immorality (Bfree and the couple) and the call for someone's execution for an act done in private. (Jesus and the adulteress) People acting in such ways (cheating) should feel obligated to hide in the shadows. Anything else is public acceptance of it.


----------



## cgiles (Dec 10, 2014)

luvinhim said:


> this is my final post on this subject. the op said he is a Christian he should follow the ways of Christ. When Jesus met the adulterous woman her told he to go and sin no more, while others wanted to stone her to death. he said "those who are without sin throw the first stone" no one threw a stone. So as a Christian the op should know better to mind other peoples affair. Jesus is God and he did not out the adulterous woman.
> 
> I understand that what the two people were doing in the restaurant was WRONG. I have been cheated on myself and it hurt, so I am not justifying the couples behaviors.
> 
> Good night


I think you should look deeper in what Jesus did, he told to them to judge themself before to judge others. 

BFree didn't throwed them in the public place with screaming cheaters and asking to the person around to blame them. 

He just made them feel scared, punishing them for their lack of empathy and cruelty.

I found the episode of when Jesus did a flogger with ropes and chased the merchants of the temple, more close of what Bfree did.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

"You do not know her story. You do not know her husband."

Sorry...there is NO excuse for what she is STILL doing to her BH....and to add allowing this utter POS to belittle and laugh at her BH on top of it all is disgusting.

Too bad OP didn't actually know her BH or OM's BW.

F*ck cheaters who are unremorseful and actively still betraying their spouses.

They DESERVE to be humiliated and exposed.

I hope they both eventually get caught out again and lose everything in the D.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

luvinhim said:


> this is my final post on this subject. the op said he is a Christian he should follow the ways of Christ. When Jesus met the adulterous woman her told he to go and sin no more, while others wanted to stone her to death. he said "those who are without sin throw the first stone" no one threw a stone. So as a Christian the op should know better to mind other peoples affair. Jesus is God and he did not out the adulterous woman.
> 
> I understand that what the two people were doing in the restaurant was WRONG. I have been cheated on myself and it hurt, so I am not justifying the couples behaviors.
> 
> Good night


This is so egregiously inaccurate I just HAD to comment, and bfree, I hope you don't mind my including this in our larger, overall discussion, namely: "Was it cruel? Should you have done anything/something?"

Unfortunately, I believe the kind of thinking demonstrated by this post is exactly the same kind of thinking that leads to the very serious error that Christians have to be milquetoast. I could not more strongly disagree!

The passage in question is John 8:1-11. I linked for you so you can click and read the very words rather than just hearsay off of a forum  But you'll see after reading the passage yourself that the Pharisees brought an adulterous woman to Jesus. Now my first question is WHERE IS THE ADULTEROUS MAN? If there was adultery afoot, there had to have been two involved! Why didn't they bring the man?

Anyway, the Pharisees had studied the Law and turned it into a bunch of rituals and were very judgmental, but they did not understand the heart of the matter at all: namely that humans are sinful and that God makes the way for us to be with Him. They tried to use the Law for stuff like gaining power, having their own way, etc. rather than as a way to learn what pleases God and how far they fall short! 

Anyway so they catch a lady "in the act" just like bfree did. The Pharisees didn't bring her to Jesus with the intent to help the lady get into a right relationship with God. They brought her with the intent to trick Jesus into saying something for which they could accuse him. So what did Jesus do? He ignored them! That is to say, he ignored the religious hypocrites, not the adulterous lady! And when they kept on pushing him for an answer, he blew them off by saying "Okay the one of you who hasn't sinned can throw the first stone." Shoot they had ALL sinned (including the lady) but she just was caught publicly!!

So they all mumbled and walked off. Now here's the important part. Did Jesus IGNORE THE LADY? Did he condone her adultery or say "Hey you go back to what you were doing, it's none of my business." * NO!! * He addressed her face-to-face, didn't back down on speaking to her about her adultery, didn't use euphemisms or excuses, and said: 

"Where are all those hypocrite religious guys? What? They have all sinned too? Huh imagine that. You--go and stop your sinning!" 

He DID SOMETHING about it. He spoke up. He told her to stop it. And he did it in a way that wasn't hurtful or mean or spiteful. And bfree--neither did you. 

Now, look at Luke 17:3-4. In these verses it tells us exactly what to do if someone sins against us:

1) They sin ... what are we supposed to do?
2) We rebuke them! The word rebuke there doesn't mean we yell at them or preach down to them, but rather to place due value on the relationship so that we instruct them how to do the right thing! Would you say that's what Jesus did to that adulterous lady? I sure would!
3) They repent ... that means that they "come to themselves" and make a 180 degree turn and live and think entirely differently than they had been. 
4) We forgive. Even if they sin 7 times and repent 7 times in one day!

Note that it is not a requirement to forgive until they repent! Now we CAN forgive even if they refuse to repent, but we don't have to! It may be wiser for our own mental health to forgive and let go, but it's not a requirement until they entirely and truly STOP the sinful part, and START doing the right thing! 

RRRRR.... I'm sorry bfree, but I am a very strong, very rational Christian, and I hope you don't listen to this kind of post. I realize it's only my opinion, but I believe you did the right thing in doing SOMETHING. I think you were not mean or spiteful or "cruel" but rather you held up a MIRROR of those kinds of traits for them to see the deeply destructive nature of their actions.


----------



## leon1 (Sep 3, 2014)

Well done Bfree , whatever happens at least you gave her a scare and she might stop , the pretending to take the second pic was class , im sure he was talking her around and then you show up again .If it was me id probably be tempted to go to that place more often .


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

BFree,

A bearer of truth is NEVER to be judged.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

affaircare said:


> this is so egregiously inaccurate i just had to comment, and bfree, i hope you don't mind my including this in our larger, overall discussion, namely: "was it cruel? Should you have done anything/something?"
> 
> unfortunately, i believe the kind of thinking demonstrated by this post is exactly the same kind of thinking that leads to the very serious error that christians have to be milquetoast. I could not more strongly disagree!
> 
> ...


totally agree!


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

luvinhim said:


> this is my final post on this subject. the op said he is a Christian he should follow the ways of Christ. When Jesus met the adulterous woman her told he to go and sin no more, while others wanted to stone her to death. he said "those who are without sin throw the first stone" no one threw a stone. So as a Christian the op should know better to mind other peoples affair. Jesus is God and he did not out the adulterous woman.
> 
> I understand that what the two people were doing in the restaurant was WRONG. I have been cheated on myself and it hurt, so I am not justifying the couples behaviors.
> 
> Good night



*Ephesians 5:3-14*

3 But sexual immorality and all impurity or covetousness must not even be named among you, as is proper among saints. 4 Let there be no filthiness nor foolish talk nor crude joking, which are out of place, but instead let there be thanksgiving. 5 For you may be sure of this, that everyone who is sexually immoral or impure, or who is covetous (that is, an idolater), has no inheritance in the kingdom of Christ and God. 6 Let no one deceive you with empty words, for because of these things the wrath of God comes upon the sons of disobedience. 7 Therefore do not become partners with them; 8 for at one time you were darkness, but now you are light in the Lord. Walk as children of light 9 (for the fruit of light is found in all that is good and right and true), 10 and try to discern what is pleasing to the Lord. 11 Take no part in the unfruitful works of darkness, but instead expose them. 12 For it is shameful even to speak of the things that they do in secret. 13 But when anything is exposed by the light, it becomes visible, 14 for anything that becomes visible is light. Therefore it says,

“Awake, O sleeper,
and arise from the dead,
and Christ will shine on you.”

https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Ephesians 5&version=ESV


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> Ah... more skin-deep Christianity. Love it.
> 
> Did not Christ tell the woman to "go and sin no more"...? So he DID call her out on it.
> 
> And bfree... how many stones did you happen to throw?


No stone throwing by me. I've enough sin in my past to fill the Patriots' stadium. But I've atoned for my sins to the best of my ability and I know Christ has already atoned for the rest. I've often thought that the reason so many of us are outraged at betrayal is not because we are bitter but because we know the anguish it causes first hand and have empathy for the one being betrayed. I also believe that God instills in us the natural morality to recognize sin and be repulsed by it. I guess I could have ignored this couple but I just felt an overwhelming need to do something. Was it empathy for their spouses? Was it a natural reaction to blatant unremorseful sin? Probably a little of both I'd think.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

Affaircare said:


> This is so egregiously inaccurate I just HAD to comment, and bfree, I hope you don't mind my including this in our larger, overall discussion, namely: "Was it cruel? Should you have done anything/something?"
> 
> Unfortunately, I believe the kind of thinking demonstrated by this post is exactly the same kind of thinking that leads to the very serious error that Christians have to be milquetoast. I could not more strongly disagree!
> 
> ...


Thanks AC. One thing I've never been accused of being is milquetoast. Lol

Since I've renewed my relationship with Jesus I've struggled with the gentler side of being a Christian. I've never been one to turn the other cheek. I always figured that just gives someone the opportunity to slap both sides of your face. My first reaction is always to confront, to act, and to fight. I've had to learn to temper my responses and take a deep breath once in a while. It's still a work in progress.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Google came up with this. Every time I see misquoted Bible teachings, google helps.

Btw, Jesus said he did not come to change the Old Testament law.

_*◾People came to Jesus to learn.
◾He was ready to teach those who came to learn.
◾The religious leaders came to Him too.
◾They were not interested in learning.
◾They just wanted to trap Him.
◾They brought a woman whom they claim they “caught” in the act of adultery.
◾They only brought the woman to be tried and punished.
◾They did not bring the man.
◾They were not seeking justice.
◾They were not trying to learn anything.
◾They were trying to trick Jesus and make Him look bad (like the atheists and their “contradictions” in the Bible).
◾Jesus taught them a lesson even though they did not come to learn one.
◾In order to uphold the Law of Moses, both participants were to be tried and put to death.
◾If Jesus would have condemned her to death He would have broken the Law of Moses
◾There is no contradiction here.
◾Jesus actually works according to the Law of Moses by not breaking it.
◾When He asked, “he who is without sin” they all left because they were all sinning in this specific situation by showing partiality and not bringing the man to be tried as well.
◾Jesus took the Law of Moses one step further (He perfected It) by forgiving the woman (something that the Law could not do because It could only condemn).
*_


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

I talked with my wife last night about this. She's a much better Christian and person than I am. She told me I was just following the teachings in Matthew. I told her that I didn't know either of these people and neither had sinned against me. She said that they are still my brother and sister in the body of Christ. She then said that they are sinning against that body which I am a part of so Matthew does apply. Then we prayed for the couple to open their hearts, hear God's Word, stop sinning and atone for their transgressions. I feel much better today after reading all your responses. Thank you.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

You are my new hero!!! God bless you!!!&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

P.S. I am an ass kicking Christian. Being a Christian doesn't mean being a limp wristed b1tch.

Weiner people often forget whose image I am made in and that action is often called for.

Jesus actually kicked quite a few asses twice. Cleansed the temple twice, at least once with a whip.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Yep, I am very proud of you bfree.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

leon1 said:


> Well done Bfree , whatever happens at least you gave her a scare and she might stop


That's the first thing I thought of. We gravitate toward what makes us feel good and we avoid what makes us feel bad. bfree just gave her a little bit of feeling BAD about cheating. IMO, he helped both of them.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I still think Jesus would laugh [email protected], just cuz it was so random.

I think if you actually knew these cheaters and busted them then I would put you on hero statues.

The fact that OP went around again and yelled out "got you again" is classic.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

If anything, maybe this little scare will make wifey wake up from her fantasy and realise what a risk she's running. Maybe this will scare her straight. Who knows?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I do....

WW;why did you have me followed?
bh; why would I have you followed?
ww; never mind {back of mind; phucken stranger punked us]


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

At the end of the day it's not so funny when you think about the BH!

In the end the wayward will get busted...it's just a matter of when.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

So who wants to help me start my new web site..."Do You Know This Spouse"


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Can you imagine groups of folks walking around outing complete strangers and posting the infidelity on a web site?


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

the guy said:


> So who wants to help me start my new web site..."Do You Know This Spouse"


Isn't that how Cheater-ville got started?


----------



## verpin zal (Feb 23, 2013)

I missed the part where, how and why religion came in. Someone?


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

verpin zal said:


> I missed the part where, how and why religion came in. Someone?


OP was self assessing himself as a Christian.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

verpin zal said:


> I missed the part where, how and why religion came in. Someone?


I wasn't sure if my actions were consistent with a Christian moral code.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

So unto others...

What would I want if I were her husband?

Someone to tell me she is playing me.

They should be thanking God I wasnt bfree. I would have hand delivered a photo and a few choice quotes to him and if he were married, his wife.

I'm a nosey and mean KLINGON! I'm a Christian, apparently not a good one. I'll twist the knife on the way out.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

weightlifter said:


> So unto others...
> 
> What would I want if I were her husband?
> 
> ...


Your in good company here. Same philosophy. I have gone out of my way to stick it to jackwads that otherwise wouldn't have received what they were obviously asking for.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

As a non-practicing Catholic, bfree did just fine in my book.

I may have finished my beer and sandwich, but that's me...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

bfree said:


> So I'm in this little bar/grill not too far from my house. It's very popular with employees from companies located in an industrial complex nearby, especially on Thursdays and Fridays. I'm in a booth enjoying a nice grilled chicken sandwich, sweet potato fries and cole slaw when my ears perk up to a conversation in the booth directly behind me. The gist of their conversation is that the woman's husband recently discovered her affair with this coworker she was having lunch with. She lied to her husband, said it was over, that she wasn't seeing him anymore, that she didn't work with him anymore etc. She was joking around that he believed her that she wanted to work on the marriage, that she loved him, it was all a mistake. They were laughing about how gullible her husband was. The man commented that at least he was clever enough to figure it out. His wife was too stupid to even know he was cheating on her. Anyway after a while I was too sick to my stomach to finish my lunch. I thought about confronting them but I didn't want to make a scene. Then I had an idea. A wonderful sneaky vicious idea. I paid my check. I took out my cell phone, stood up, walked over to their booth and pretended to take their picture as they were eating saying "your husband says hi." Then I quickly made my exit, hopped in my truck and drove away as the man came running outside.
> 
> I really should have just driven away and not looked back at that point but my curiosity got the better of me. I drove around the block and parked in a place where I was unlikely to be noticed but I could see the front door of the place. After a few minutes the couple came out with the woman crying and the man's arm around her shoulder. She was obviously distraught, the poor dear. Again, I couldn't help myself. I proceeded to drive right by them, I paused long enough to take out my phone and pretend to take another picture with his arm around her saying "got you again." I drove away as the man chased after my truck.
> 
> Was I cruel?


27 "likes" and counting

I love it


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> As a non-practicing Catholic, bfree did just fine in my book.
> 
> I may have finished my beer and sandwich, but that's me...


Spoken somewhat loudly...

"Pardon me, waitress? Could I get another table? There seems to be an infestation of CHEATING WH*RES over in this general area."


----------



## drifting on (Nov 22, 2013)

bfree,

Your thread here has hit pretty close to home for me, and I wanted to say thank you for your actions. Thank you. I only wish someone would have done something similar to my WW during her six month affair. By saying that I don't think what you did was cruel at all, not even in the slightest was it wrong. What you did was a gift to the cheaters, a gift I agree they may not have wanted, but it most likely was a true gift. Imagine what would have happened had the spouse of either of these two found them. Most likely would have or had the potential to turn violent. Your simple yet very effective action may have ended this affair. 

Having to watch them walk out and her in tears may have made her realize how stupid the both of them were. I would think they are now no longer going out in public after that. This effectively cutting more time out of the affair. My WW had lunch with her OM three times a week, and if this had happened to her I know she would have stopped having lunch with the OM. That is why I state I wish it happened to her. 

I am a Christian man, and as Gus said you cast no stones. My admiration to you for having the courage to do what you did, for not allowing this to just slide by. Thank you again from a betrayed spouse who doesn't know how I was spoken of during lunch between my WW and her OM.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Locke.Stratos (Sep 27, 2014)

bfree said:


> So I'm in this little bar/grill not too far from my house. It's very popular with employees from companies located in an industrial complex nearby, especially on Thursdays and Fridays. I'm in a booth enjoying a nice grilled chicken sandwich, sweet potato fries and cole slaw when my ears perk up to a conversation in the booth directly behind me. The gist of their conversation is that the woman's husband recently discovered her affair with this coworker she was having lunch with. She lied to her husband, said it was over, that she wasn't seeing him anymore, that she didn't work with him anymore etc. She was joking around that he believed her that she wanted to work on the marriage, that she loved him, it was all a mistake. They were laughing about how gullible her husband was. The man commented that at least he was clever enough to figure it out. His wife was too stupid to even know he was cheating on her. Anyway after a while I was too sick to my stomach to finish my lunch. I thought about confronting them but I didn't want to make a scene. Then I had an idea. A wonderful sneaky vicious idea. I paid my check. I took out my cell phone, stood up, walked over to their booth and pretended to take their picture as they were eating saying "your husband says hi." Then I quickly made my exit, hopped in my truck and drove away as the man came running outside.
> 
> I really should have just driven away and not looked back at that point but my curiosity got the better of me. I drove around the block and parked in a place where I was unlikely to be noticed but I could see the front door of the place. After a few minutes the couple came out with the woman crying and the man's arm around her shoulder. She was obviously distraught, the poor dear. Again, I couldn't help myself. I proceeded to drive right by them, I paused long enough to take out my phone and pretend to take another picture with his arm around her saying "got you again." I drove away as the man chased after my truck.
> 
> Was I cruel?


Dude, this is genuis. No, what you did was not cruel. Their glee over their callous and cruel behaviour and treatment towards their respective spouses is unbelievable.

However bad or whatever guilt you feel over it, you probably would have felt way worse if you hadn't done or said anything.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Superb sir. Superb...


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

Awesome! I wonder how solid their affair feels now? "Wait, why are you crying? I thought you were leaving your husband?"


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

bfree said:


> The man commented that at least he was clever enough to figure it out. His wife was too stupid to even know he was cheating on her.


And *THAT* my fellow posters, is one reason why we tell BS's that *EXPOSURE* is so important.


----------



## knightRider (Dec 31, 2014)

Really like the idea of a web site exposing this stuuf.

I work in a financial district in London, and the amount of times I've heard and seen infidelity is shocking. You see it all the time in restaurants. Need to keep my camera handy


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

knightRider said:


> Really like the idea of a web site exposing this stuuf.
> 
> I work in a financial district in London, and the amount of times I've heard and seen infidelity is shocking. You see it all the time in restaurants. Need to keep my camera handy


Know how to do this better?

Get up from your table, ask them for their business cards. If they've been talking about their work, you can say you're looking for someone in their field. As soon as you have the cards, THEN take the picture - cos you have their names now.


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

badmemory said:


> And *THAT* my fellow posters, is one reason why we tell BS's that *EXPOSURE* is so important.


:iagree:


In my opinion exposure is the most important thing especially when you want to try and save the marriage.
and to "try and save the marriage" the affair has to end first before R can start.


It worked for me........ so far


----------

